# Dug ACL Milks after cleaning



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

Hard to believe these are the same bottles. I dug them yesterday and did a little cleaning on them and they are now almost non-dug mint. I learned a long time ago to dry them out and use a couple of cleaning products on them and most will come out right.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

First two are 1/2 pints this one is a qt.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's the finished products.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

And the backs.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow those clean up real good, great milks


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice milks. Are they pyros or paint?


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

They are all pyro glazed.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Warren I thought that was the same thing?  What gives?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2007)

Some labels are painted on like RC labels and some are pyro glazed like the red, white, and blue double dot Pepsi labels. Pyro glaze is baked on enamel and doesn't come off easely.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 15, 2007)

The painted ones appear to dry very fast after coming out of the ground and fall off very easy. You cannot clean them without them wiping off or parts coming off. Pyro is made to last it is hard to get them to come off . I have great luck with them if I dry them slowly and then wash in a soapy liquid then I use a powder with a toothbrush to remove the stain in the label.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job as always


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 10, 2007)

McDirt,
 You're 100% right about letting them dry before cleaning.
 I use Brasso on all my ACL's. Clean's the rust & other stains and polishes it out, when it's buffed.
 You can also use Brasso on your watch crystal (the glass face) to remove the scuffing & light scratches from digging.  
 Bill


----------



## idigjars (Nov 12, 2007)

McDirt, great job.  They look good.  And druggistnut I have never heard of using the brasso before, thanks for the tip.  Nice pics before and after McDirt!  Thanks for sharing.   Paul


----------

